
Reinvigorating the Dallas Startup Community: Phase 1 - bradleyjoyce
http://launchdfw.com/editorial/reinvigorating-the-dfw-startup-community-phase-1/
======
Skywing
Living in Dallas, I'd love to see the start-up community flourish. I do not
think it's a lack of density, though. I feel like it's a cat-mouse problem.

As harsh as this is, I do not think the community will flourish here until a
start-up comes along and makes it cool to be a web entrepreneur here. Many of
my friends, and myself, consider themselves developers and entrepreneurial
minded and would love to attend a cool meet-up, and build a start-up community
... we think, anyways, based on our reading of tweets, and HN, about how cool
those Github open-bars are. Driving out to Dallas, having a few drinks and
then driving back is a big commitment, though (long drive, major highways). I
guess my point here is that we're not only fighting a lack of the startup
community, but we're fighting the notion that it's not cool to be a startup
here, it's cool to be a startup in San Francisco or New York. Again, the cat-
mouse problem.

~~~
bradleyjoyce
The only way to change it is to change it... and it will be a long process and
slower than we all want.

The only reason it's cool to be a startup in SFO or NYC is because they do
have that density there and everyone is doing it.

For those that are in the community here, it is the cool thing to be doing.

